# Changing switch inside air vents



## IvorTT (Oct 3, 2019)

I've Googled this and looked at many forums but can't find an answer. I need to replace the heated seat/neck heating switch in the air vent on the passenger side in my 2016 TTS roadster. I've got the replacement switch but I can't figure out how the switch comes out of the mounting in the air vent. I've tried pulling and turning, etc. The new switch seems to have some slots that might be some sort of locking arrangement but I'm not sure. I don't want to damage the switch or the car interior. One YouTube video regarding fitting a phone holder shows the vent just being pulled out, but not the switch.
Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

IvorTT said:


> Anyone have any ideas?


It's a guess, but...
Maybe remove the vent, then some lugs or other fixings will become apparent to remove the switch from the vent?
I would think gentle prying around the vent with a trim pry tool would be advisable over straight pulling.


----------



## IvorTT (Oct 3, 2019)

Thanks guys and particularly Tony Bates who told me the whole vent can be pulled out and there is an L-shaped spindle that needs to be removed to release the switch. I haven't done it yet but will do so at the weekend.


----------



## DPG (Dec 7, 2005)

I've done mine plenty of times and it's a doddle.

Pull the whole vent out, find the l shaped bar (mine had a white plastic bit on the end) and remove it.

The control just pulls out with very little effort.


----------



## IvorTT (Oct 3, 2019)

You were exactly right and changing the switch was much easier than I anticipated. Just in case anyone else needs to do it:

Basically pull the whole vent unit out and disconnect the cables by pressing down on the tab and pulling the connector off.

Lift the small "L" shaped rod with the white plastic cap out of it's housing and pull the whole rod out. The switch assembly will now pull out of the vent unit.










Replacement/re-assembly is the reverse, just make sure the switch assembly slots into the mounts properly.


----------



## dadsincharge (May 9, 2016)

IvorTT said:


> I've Googled this and looked at many forums but can't find an answer. I need to replace the heated seat/neck heating switch in the air vent on the passenger side in my 2016 TTS roadster. I've got the replacement switch but I can't figure out how the switch comes out of the mounting in the air vent. I've tried pulling and turning, etc. The new switch seems to have some slots that might be some sort of locking arrangement but I'm not sure. I don't want to damage the switch or the car interior. One YouTube video regarding fitting a phone holder shows the vent just being pulled out, but not the switch.
> Anyone have any ideas?


Did you have to purchase this from Audi? The drivers side on my wife's 2015 Roadster keeps falling out so I may have to replace this - still works OK when put back it but it just doesn't stay there


----------

